# New build won`t boot - Asus B550 Error code 00 DRAM q-led



## Severus (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I just finished building my new PC and it does not boot.
The specs are below.
In preparation for the build, *I have flashed the BIOS* using the latest software from the site. I followed the exact steps from this link ( BIOS flash ).
When I push the start button, all the parts start, light up, fans work, but nothing shows up on the monitor (which I am using now on my old build).
The motherboard is stuck on *Error code 00* (which is {NOT USED} in the manual) and the *Q-led of DRAM is lit*.
I tried swapping the rams, installing just one or the other, and same problem.
I also tried taking out the GPU, but nothing changed.
I checked the QVL list on the main site ( QVL ) and the RAM`s I have are not listed (b550+ryzen 5000), so I ordered another model that was in the list (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR ). I will receive them tomorrow and see if it works.
If anyone has experienced this problem, or has any suggestions, please post. I will keep you updated on the situation.
I hope to make it in time for the release of Cyberpunk 2077 tomorrow!

Mobo: ASUS ROG STRIX B550-E GAMING
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5600X
RAM: G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX
GPU: Palit GeForce RTX 3080 GameRock OC
SSD: Samsung 980 PRO MZ-V8P500 Nvme
PSU: Corsair RM750 2019
Cooler: NZXT X63

Thank you!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 9, 2020)

Note there are way too many RAM makers and models for motherboard makers to test and list them all. So you don't have to buy QVL listed RAM but you should buy RAM with the same specs as listed RAM. 

Check your wiring to ensure all required power connections are connected and secure. Note motherboard typically require at least two connections and many graphics cards require additional power connections too. 

Did you double and triple check your stand-offs? A common mistake by the less experienced and distracted pros alike is to insert one or more extra standoffs in the case under the motherboard. Any extra standoff creates the potential for an electrical “short” in one or more circuits. The results range from "nothing" happening (everything works perfectly) to odd "intermittent” problems to "nothing" (as in nothing works at all ). So, you might want to pull the board and verify you only inserted a standoff where there is a corresponding motherboard mounting hole. Look for other foreign objects too, like a wayward screw. 

When I pull a board to verify there are no extra standoffs or foreign objects, if I find nothing amiss, I will typically then assemble everything outside the case on a large wooden cutting board to make sure it works there - or not. And this would be a good time to try a different PSU too.


----------



## RAINMAKER04 (Dec 10, 2020)

In case the new RAM doesn't work, maybe take out the NVMe drive and try to boot and see if it makes any difference. I've just spent the last 3 days trying to figure out why I couldn't even make it to BIOS and it turns out it was the drive (which was brand new). My DRAM light was also lit up and the PC was turning itself on and off.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 10, 2020)

That kit (F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX) is listed by G.Skill as compatible with your MB and CPU:
RAM Configurator-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

So it should work.
But it might be faulty or possibly there is an issue with the MB RAM slots or the CPU's IMC (cooler too tight ?)
I'd test it with the new kit and if it does the same thing I'd suspect the MB is the problem.

You should probably clear the CMOS just to be sure there are no leftover settings from the BIOS you upgraded from.
Clear CMOS using these steps:
Unplug the PC (PSU).
Then press the Power Button for at least 30 seconds.
Use a flat headed screwdriver to short the CLR CMOS (CLRTC) Jumper (Touch both jumper pins with the screwdriver) for at least 15 seconds.
CLRTC jumper location can be seen on page 1-2 here:
E16546_ROG_STRIX_B550-E_GAMING_UM_WEB.pdf (asus.com)
Plug the PC back in.
Press the Power Button to turn the PC on.
Repeatedly tap the DEL key
A screen should come up telling you to press the F1 key, do that.
Set the Optimized Default settings and Press OK (this is on the EXIT tab)
Save and exit the BIOS.
Tap the DEL key again to enter the BIOS and change any settings you want changed then save and exit again.


----------



## Severus (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you all for your suggestions. 
I have received the new RAMs, installed them, but the problem persists. 
I also took out the NVMe drive, but nothing changed. 
I took out the CMOS battery, waited a little and put it back on, without any progress. 
I attached some pictures with the system turned on and the 00 error code and DRAM q-led.
Next I will replace the water cooler with the Ryzen stock one and see if it works. 
Please let me know if you have any other ideas. 

Cheers!

I took out the cooler and inspected the CPU. I looks alright, no bent pins or anything suspicious. I tried to started it without the cooler also, but still no change. Just the 00 code and DRAM light...

I managed to get it working. The culprit was the BIOS. I flashed it this morning for the 3rd time, but this time I let the USB stick in the mobo for a few minutes after it finished blinking slowly then faster then it stopped blinking. 
Installing all the software and of course Cyberpunk 2077 now!
Thank you for your comments and support!


----------

